# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Kundër fesë

## good devil

meqe, shof shume tema per fene dhe te mirat e saj ne kte forum. un jam shtyre te shkruaj kte post. Me shpresen qe te lexohet dhe te ket nje efekt negative per fene ne opinionin e atyre qe e kan mendjen te hapur. ndersa ju qe jeni besimtare, Mos e lexoni, hikni lexoni ato karani dhe bibla dhe lutjuni zotit qe ai te me vras mua. Kto te shkruara me poshte jan argumentat e time, dhe mund te kene kriticism ngs shum do, po une dua ta provoj. 

Mendime te tjere kundra fese mirepriten.

*Lindja e Fese - Faji i cifuteve*

Jezu Krishti, kishte lindur ne nje familje cifute (dhe sipas disa, cifutet jane rrace e zgjuar). Ky filloi fene Kaurre (christian). Ashtu sic eshte thene ne Bibel. Kjo fe u perhap per shum arsyje. disa jan me poshte:

shumica e njerzve ne ato kohe, po edhe sot jane te pashprese, ishin te shtypur si skllever. Feja kaurre u lehtosonte ktyre dhimbjet e perditshme. kjo eshte nje nga arsyet kryesore.

arsyja e dyte: feja i premtonte njerzve, nje pasjete, nje parajse. pra e shtuar me arsyen e para, vuajten nuk shkojne kot se do vene ne parajse dhe atije nuk do rrine te shtypur.

Mbas perhapjes, disa shekuj me vone, fillon feja islame. Kjo fe perdor disa ide te Kaurrve, po edhe shton disa argumenta me te prapambetura. feja islame eshte pak si me e forte se kaurre sepse, ne ......., ata shajne fene kaurre (me zgjuarsi).  kjo e bene fejen myslimane me zgjuar (shpjegon pse ka me shume besimtare te forte). Sepse po te shash dike - ti dukesh si me i zgjuar, e njejta gje ndodh edhe me fete.


duhet te kujtohet qe feja eshte nje shpikje shum e bukur dhe e pelqyshme 

kto argumentat e mija duken pajk si bosh, prandaj dua ndihme nga jo besimtaret, une e di qe ka me shume arsyje kudra fese - po un dua te bej nje ndryshim sado i vogel qe ky te jet.

per ju besimtaret hapni nje teme me vete, dhe kopjoni ato qe shkruhen ne .........


sapo degjova lajmet dhe thoshin qe myslimane do dominojne evropen me  popullsi. A ju vjen mire mo ? Ju besimtaret jeni duke qeshur. Po qeshja nuk do zgjasi shume.

..................................................  ..
Nuk i kisham lexuar me kujdes me par. tashti i pash ato fjale dhe i zhduka.

----------


## leci

Pershendetje

Shpresoj te jete pergjigja e pare se me duket do behesh objek sulmi nga fetaret e forumit,dhe zoti te ruajt nga shigjetat e tyre :buzeqeshje: 
Une nuk kam qene e as nuk o jem nje fetar shembellor,edhe pse nuk me intereson e sinqerisht nuk eshte misioni im ne kete jete.
Nje mysliman per mua eshte i njejte me nje te krishter,budist,indusit dhe me çdo krijese qe merr fryme ne kete toke.
Kush don te adhuroje zotin e tij eshte i lire te beje ku dhe si te doje.
Ti thua qe myslimanet jane me te zgjuar sepse sulmojne te krishteret me zgjuarsi dhe kane besim me te forte.
Ateher nuk eshte kaq e disinteresuar kjo teme e hapur nga ty.
Ti don te jesh liberal dhe ne planetin ku jeton ti te shash don te thote te jesh me i zgjuar?
Ndoshta ke pak rremuje ne mendimet e tua,shpresoj kjo teme ti shtjelloje pak.
ne pritje te vijimit..
leci

----------


## good devil

leci - ke pak te drejte, isha pak i emocjonuar kur shkruajta. Po prap, une ngjitem me ato qe thash

----------


## StormAngel

> *Lindja e Fese - Faji i cifuteve*


Vetem kjo mu duk ashtu pak sa problematike,
Te them keshtu,mendimi im eshte qe Feja e njeriut ka lind me paraqitjen e tij.
Pse?
Ne moment kur njeriu paraqitet ne Toke has ne fenomene per ate te pashpjegueshme dhe keshtu qe nga frika ai fillon te besoj,ne zjarr ne uje...ne kafshe etj etj.
Feja e njeriut dhe paraqitja e saj eshte debate tepere e gjere dhe e gjate qe nuk mund te kete fillim dhe as fund.
Pra eshte paraqitur me njeriun e pare dhe do jetoj deri ne zhdukjen e njeriut.

----------


## Saint-Simone

o good evil, nuk po .....................

Ajo fjala qe ti e ke shkrujt ..... shkruhet Kur'an. 
pse je kaq ...???

----------


## good devil

moj SS, eshte shkruajtur ashtu ajo fjala per nje arsyje !

----------


## Saint-Simone

te kesh arsye ti valle???

----------


## Albo

> Jezu Krishti, kishte lindur ne nje familje cifute (dhe sipas disa, cifutet jane rrace e zgjuar). Ky filloi fene Kaurre (christian). Ashtu sic eshte thene ne Bibel. Kjo fe u perhap per shum arsyje. disa jan me poshte:


Jezu Krishtin mund ta njohesh ose me zemer ose me mendje. Per te paren te duhet te kesh nje zemer te hapur per te mesuar Fjalen e Tij. Per te dyten, te duhesh te mesosh historine e njerezimit dhe ta vendosesh ate ne nje kontekst kohor. Ti nuk i zoteron as atesite e para dhe as ato te dyta nga budalleqet qe ke shkruajtur me lart.

Per te te dhene dicka per te menduar, po te bej nje quiz mbi historine e njerezimit:


*Cili eshte ai njeri qe ndali kohen dhe i dha nje drejtim te ri asaj?
*

----------


## Del Monako

> sepse nje hitler i 2-te do lindi. dhe historija do perseritet, kte here do e ken rradhen myslimanet.


Po ca te kane bo myslymanet ty mer qe i urreke kaq shume?

----------


## Ryder

S'di nga t'ja filloj te shpjegoj qe fete monoteiste qe fillojn pas Judaizmit kan qen nje nga demet me te medha te njerezimit. 

Te njofesh Jezu Krishtin me zemer??? Se imagjinoj sa lavazh truri dhe degradim shpirteror duhet te kete kaluar nje njeri per te then keto fjale per nje njeri tjeter. 
Ka akoma njerez qe besojne qe esht ulur Zoti ne toke per ti dhen botes dum, ka vdekur prap dhe ka len 1 milion zjarre te pashuara ne toke? Ka marr mekatet e njerezimit dhe ka hapur 10 milion mekate tjera. Bota ka vazhduar te eci me gjak dhe do vazhdoje. Atehere ca dreqin deshi Zoti ne toke??

Keto fe jane ideologjite me anti-njerezore qe kan lindur nejhere dhe mund te krahasohen vec me Nazizmin ose Stalinizmin  "Cfaredo qe te besh, fotografia e xhaxhi Stalinit te shikon...kur ben prapesira, duket e zymte, kur ben mbaresira duket sikur qesh nen mustaqe"
Njeriu duhet te kete nje prezence te padukshme mbi koke qe ja ze frymen per gjithcka...njeriu s'ka asnje alternative mendimi sepse i esht treguar Profetit se ca te mendoje ne nje shpelle nga Zoti...kshuqe njeriu duhet vec te perkulet e te mbylli squpin.
Sipas ketyre feve (Islam, Kristianizem) njeriu esht quajtur "dele", i kan thene te "nenshtrohet" ndaj Zotit dhe ndaj "zevendesit te Zotit mbi toke". Zoti esht kthyer ne figure diktatoriale, dhe "zevendesit e tij" ne xhelatet me te medhenj te njerezimit. 

Pa harruar komplikimet e muhabetit me nje hierarki skizofrenike sektesh e ndarjesh administratoriale kane qen kanceri i njerezimit per 2 mijevjecaret e fundit.....ne vend qe njeriu te besoje ne forcat e veta, ne miresine e vet (jo hyjnore po at qe ka perbrenda), dhe ne mundesine e tij per mbijetese.
Pse s'mundet te besoje njeriu qe mund te jete i ndershem dhe i paster pa pranuar emrat e perrallave nga e kaluara? 

Shum me pozitive kane qene fete pagane ne te cilat adhuroheshin aspekte pozitive te natyres, si nderrimi i stineve, astronomia, filozofia, dielli, frytet e tokes etj. Pastaj hyri kulti i individit dhe u shterr gjithcka. Paganizmi u kthye ne djallezi, dhe gjith ata humanista qe mendonin ndrysh u prene e u dogjen nga "zevendesit e Zotit mbi toke" dhe nga "Profetet e fundit".

Si duhet t'ju futet ne koke juve qe feja e Jezuit ishte Judaizmi? Kristianizmi esht feja me artificiale ne bote...Jezui se kishte ndermend te niste fe tjeter pervec asaj qe ai ndiqte.
Jezui ishte profet i linjes se profeteve cifute qe fillojne te Adami dhe vazhdonin traditat e popullit cifut. Nuk ishte as Kristian as mysliman....dhe aq me pak ZOT ose Biri i Zotit...gje qe esht vendosur me vota meqe ra fjala...ashtu si ne Greqine e Lashte ku nuk u shpall Tezeu perendi per pak vota, sepse Athina kishte renie politike ne ate kohe.  

Vetem Judaizmi esht i justifikuar nga kto fe, si mitologji dhe si bashkesia e traditave historiko/legjendare te popullit hebre.
Te njejtat legjenda ka pasur c'do popull qe nga Mesdheu, Greqia e lashte, Persia, Libia, Mesopotamia, Babilonia e deri ne Skandinavi. Ne Mesdhe Adami (njeriu i pare) esht quajtur Pelasgus nje here e nje kohe. 
Pse u adoptua feja semite atehere (feja me anti-femerore) kur kemi pasur legjendat tona? Se ashtu i interesoi Romes ne ate kohe? Interesat e shkuara te Konstandinit diktojne jeten tuaj?

S'dua te replikoj me njeri, as me Kryqtare as me Jihadas...meqe ishte tema e tille, thash te shpreh mendimin tim iher e pergjithmon mbi fete.

----------


## Saint-Simone

> S'dua te replikoj me njeri, as me Kryqtare as me Jihadas...meqe ishte tema e tille, thash te shpreh mendimin tim iher e pergjithmon mbi fete.


Nganjehere me pelqen t'i filloj shkrimet nga fundi dhe pashe kete fjali...
kjo qe ke shkruar tregon se sa mend ke e pare e punes... 

pse shkruan atehere kur nuk ke mend te replikosh???  

p.s. shkrimi yt sma do mendja qe ia vlen te lexohet...

----------


## Ryder

Pse shkruaj kur nuk kam ndermend te replikoj? 
Sepse jam aq konfident tek mendimi im saqe s'imagjinoj qe replika ose debate te metejshme me njerez te indoktrinuar mund te me japin me teper informacion, mund te me kthejne mendjen ose mund te kene nej dobi per intelektin tim...kshuqe them mendimin tim dhe shpresoj qe dikush te identifikohet me te...replikat si puna e kesaj (qe te behet ty jo postit tend) vec ja ulin vleren diskutimit....te duket arsye e mire kjo o k'oqe kandari? 

Sa per asaj qe "duket sa mend qe kam"...s'merr mendja kurrsesi qe ma the sepse te dogji qe e cilesova si sharlatan Profetin ne te cilin ti ke bazuar jeten...por sipas meje vec ma the sepse pe ndonje difekt te nejfare lloji tek un, dhe megjtih dashamiresine qe ke ndaj meje si shqiptare qe jemi shpresove qe menyra delikate me te cilen e the, do me conte te beja autokritike dhe te permirsohesha...per te miren time gjithmon apo jo? 
Se nqs jo me duhet te te them edhe iher k'oqe kandari pastaj...

----------


## Albin

> Shum me pozitive kane qene fete pagane ne te cilat adhuroheshin aspekte pozitive te natyres, si nderrimi i stineve, astronomia, filozofia, dielli, frytet e tokes etj. Pastaj hyri kulti i individit dhe u shterr gjithcka. Paganizmi u kthye ne djallezi, dhe gjith ata humanista qe mendonin ndrysh u prene e u dogjen nga "zevendesit e Zotit mbi toke" dhe nga "Profetet e fundit".


E para kur te thuash kane qene shume pozitive duhet te dish qe te besosh tek dordolecet prej druri dhe se konceptet qe kishin fiset pagane per jeten dhe shoqerine njerzore  dhe po te studiosh pak fete do ta kuptosh se cfare do te ishte pozitive dhe se ligjet qe kemi sot si njerez dhe qe rregullojne disa norma sociale jane te trasheguara nga fete sikurse jane te trasheguara dhe shume dituri te tjera njerzore dhe natyrore dhe ne fe ska kult individi por ka adhurim Zoti por ju kujtoni se me ane te mohimit te Zotit i jepni vetes te drejten per te qene zoter duke harruar qe jeni vetem krijesa mikroskopike ne nje univers madheshtor dhe se kufizueshmeria e juaj e llogjikes nuk ju len te njihni veten e juaj e jo me te jepni mend per ideologji qe kane formuar koncepte dhe parime per njerzit qe jetojne sot larg paganizmit te xhungles dhe mitologjive qe ska arsye njerzore qofte dhe ajo iluministe ti pranoje.

----------


## Ryder

Ket pra po them. Cilesimi i njeriut si qenje mikroskopike...besimi qe pa fe bota do kish qen kaos. Ksaj i thon te mos besosh ne forcat e njeriut, te humanizmi...ta nen-vleftesosh njeriun ne maksimum dhe te krijosh nje diktator ne qiell qe te denon ose te vlereson...pse krijohet polici? Kur njerezit S'JANE TE ZOT te zbatojne ligjin...dmth jane shum te dobet per te menduar vete...kshu e shof un te pakten. 

Sa per moralin, (ashtu si edhe feja) esht fenomen njerezor jo hyjnor. 
Jan instinktet e mbijeteses qe te thon "mos vrit" e "mos vidh"...instinktet vet-rregulluese qe ruajne racen njerezore nga zhdukja dhe kaosi...s'ka nevoje te thot Zoti "mos vidh", "mos vrit" ose "mos tradheto" sepse po Ai (Zoti, Natyra si do ta quash) ti ka instaluar ne vetvete keto koncepte pa pasur nevoje ti thote.
Mos me jep leksione per paganizmin vec...s'thash qe jam pagan...thash "me pozitive"...nqs do me e kuptu kuptoje.

----------


## Albin

Do sdo ti vete te qenurit bashkesi kerkon regullim dhe displine norma dhe rregulla e kete e shikon jo vetem tek njeriu por dhe tek kafshet shpendet planetet kjo eshte me se e natyrshme per jeten tone Kjo eshte natyra qe Zoti ka krijuar ne gjithesi.

Pikerisht jane ato instikte qe jane natyrore tek njeriu qe me ane te fese motivohen gjate periudhes jetesore.Me thuaj dicka qe eshte me motivuese se feja qe njeriu te jete njeri dhe ti ruaje instiktet e tij.Pra egzistneca e instikteve tek njeriu tregon se ka perputhje midis instiketeve njerzore dhe ligjeve hyjnore .Feja eshte natyrore per njeriun sepse ajo vetem se i nxit ose i nxjerr keto instikte ne siperfaqen e tij ose i ruan qe shume prej njerzve i kane humbur pershka te ndryshimit te natyrshmerise se tyre.

----------


## Piranha

Une Besoj Ne Zot Dhe Kjo Nuk Do Te Thote Qe Besoj Edhe Ne Fe... Feja Eshte Nje Produkt I Njerezimit E Krijuar Per Interesa Dhe Per Te Lene Njerezimin Ne Injorance.... Zoti Eshte Nje Dhe Fete Jane 100.... Si E Shpjegoni Kete Atehere???? Zoti Ju Ka Dhene Instiktin Dhe Ju Po Te Jeni Te Zgjuar Dhe Mos Te Keni Bere Ndonjehere Lavazh Truri Prane Ndonje Feje, Do Te Arrini Tek Zoti Pa Ndihmen E Fese.... Feja Gjithmone E Ka Ndrydhur Instiktin, Shkencen, Artin, Idete E Perparuara...... Feja Eshte Manipuluese E Fjales , Fshihet Mbas Disa Fjaleve Te Bukura Qe Njerezit I Kane Natyrore Por Nga Dobesia Nuk Arrijne Ti Shprehin.... Feja I Do Njerezit E Varfer (shpirterisht, Menderisht, Nga Karakteri Dhe Nga Xhepi) , Sepse Keta Njerez Te Varfer Kane Nevoje Per Nje Mbeshtetje Dhe Bien Shpejte Prehe  E Tyre( Fese)...... Eshte Mekat Sepse Te Gjithe Keta Njerez Jane Viktima Te Ketij Sistemi.......

----------


## good devil

a keni lexuar kete ne bibel ?

ai qe vdiq ne kryq nuk ishte jesusi po ishte nje tjeter, nje qe i ngjante jesusit.

jesusi i vertet ishte ulur ne nje peme dhe qeshte, kur ky tjetri po kryqezoheshe. Po qeshte edhe sepse ua hodhi.

Si mendoni ju qe doli Jesusi nga i vdekur ne te gjalle. Nuk mori zoti pjese ne kete akt magjije. Nuk Ka ZOT !. 

Kjo mor te shkrete nuk eshte shkruajtur ne Bibel !

dicka tjeter qe nuk eshte shkruar jane shkrimet ne "Dead Sea Scrolls", ne kete jane edhe planet e cifuteve per te dominuar boten.

Me mire lexohini vet, qe ta shikoni per vete. Se mua nuk me besoni !

----------


## Hyllien

Eh cna ka gjet me keto teori konspiracioni,

Bota eshte nje vend me shume shume koincidenca, te panjohura etj etj. Ka shume fe qe ti as ja di se si qysh tek lidhen me Krishterimin, ka shume njerez qe kane folur kundra Zotit ne ket bote, qe e kane share kete nocion, dhe perseri jane hyjnizuar ne nje menyre o ne tjetren. Njeriu eshte qenie shume e dobet per te qene i vetem ne kete Univers.

Po te marr nje pjese shkrim qe kam bere diku ne nje prezantim ne shkolle kur pati nje debat ndermjet Zoroastrianizmit, Nietzsches dhe Islamit.

 Ne "Shkencen e Diturise(Lumturise), apo Gay Science(titulli anglisht)" ai shkruan se Zoti ka vdekur. Megjithate Islami eshte perpjekur me cdo lloj menyre qe te pervetsoj shume nga filozofia e Nietzsches, sidomos ajo e vullnetit per fuqi(qe eshte dhe liber i tij Will To Power). Dijetaret Islame mundohen ta identifikojne vullnetin per fuqi te Nietzsches, me vullnetin divin te Allahut. Muhammad Iqbal, ne mos gabohem nje poet Indian me fe Muslimane shkruan diku ne nje vjershe ne traditen e vjeter prej te ciles flitet se Muhamedi vjen nga qiejte etj, per nje person qe vinte po nga ato qiej, kishte te shikuarin e shqiponjes, ky person ishte nje i mencur gjerman, duke ju referuar Nietzsches. Vazhdon e thote me tutje se ky do ndaj Evropen ne dysh etj etj. Dhe eshte mese e vertete qe ne disa sekte mistike Nietzsche shikohet si nje profet. Ne traditen e Zoroastrianismit flitet se cdo 1000 vjet do kete nje profet te cilin ata e quajne Saoshyant_(kjo ide eshte marre dhe nga shume fe, prandaj te gjith prisnin dicka te ndodhte ne vitin 2000(edhe pse nje numer insinjifikant ja dinin se ku e ka origjinen kjo lloj gjeje) ene prisnin per fundin e botes, pikerisht se Zarathustra del rreth 1200-900 Bce, dhe Krishti del 1000 vjet me vone),_  dhe ky profet do sjelli te verteten e re, guiden e re per njerezimin. Dihet qe Nietzsche ka vdekur pikerisht ne 1900, rreth 100 vjet para sipas tradites por jo dhe aq para po te merret parasysh viti platonik(qe eshte 25800 vjet) me te cilen koincidojne keto lloj ngjarjesh. Dihet gjithashtu qe ne vitin 1000 Kisha priste dicka te tille, pikerisht ne kete tradite te vjeter te huazuar, por azgje nuk ndodhi(te pakten ne sdime gje te kete ndodhur). Ne traditen e vjeter Zoroasterianie thuhet se Saoshyant nuk eshte e thene te jete nje profet, por edhe nje i derguar i djallit, nje lloj profeti negativ. Disa e lidhin kete gje me ndarjen e Kishes, apo me dalldisjen e Kryqzatave etj etj. Pra Nietzsche pranohet si profet nga shume sekte te ndryshme madje dhe sekte Krishtere apo Muslimane te traditave Nostike apo Sufi. Te pranosh mesimet e Nietzsches, eshte gati njesoj si te pranosh ate si nje profet te mirfillte. Dhe se fundi, me sa di un kjo ka dhe nje lidhje te metejshme me Vullnetin per Fuqi, te cilen Iqbal e identifikon me Vullnetin per Allahun(Vullnet Divin). Gjithashtu dihet se ne kohen qe Nietzsche ka jetuar nuk ka si ta ket pasur kete influence nga asnjeri, pervecse nje Indian tjeter me emrin Ahmad(Ahmed se di mire) Sirhind i cili ka jetuar ne shekullin e 15 a 16, dhe flet per dicka te tille. Pra ne kete menyre Nietzsche automatikisht nga akademik te ndryshem perendimor por edhe lindor merr pikpamjen e nje profeti te mirfillte, por kesaj rradhe jo te nje profeti asnjeanes, por te nje profeti Musliman ose te pakten me orientim te tille.  

Nuk kam kohe te shkruaj e te perkthej gjith prezantimin, por pika kryesore e keti debati ishte se edhe nje person qe thote se Zoti ka Vdekur apo qe vetdeklarohet ateist apo pagan a ku di un, indirekt pohon ekzistencen e nje Zoti, qe ne rastin e ketij antikrishti(sic esht qujt nga Kisha), jo vetem e pohon ate si esence, por duke u vetshpallur ateist apo pagan perseri ka nje kompleks jo-koshient qe i kerkon ekzistencen e nje guide te tille. Te thuash qe Zoti nuk ekziston me, do te thote qe cdo gje qe behet ne bote duhet te kete nje aresye, qe cdo gje e keqe ka nje aresye te mirfillte, qe dhe miqte e tu mund te jene armiqite me te medhenj. Kjo lloj gjeje e cmendi Nietzschen, ky qe cmimi qe ai pagoi per deklaratat qe ai ka thene, megjithate edhe pse ai e mohon ekzistencen ne te ardhmen, perseri ne nje menyre apo ne tjetren shkrimet e tij gjejn vend te plote ne disa nga traditat fetare si Islami dhe Hinduizmi/Buddhizmi. 

Njeriu eshte nje qenie qe pa guide nuk mund te rri dot, prandaj dhe Nietzsche fillon vizionin e tij profetik rreth Mbinjeriut, ai qe do krijohet nga krijuesi, qe ne kete rast eshte nje krijues i limituar pasi eshte vete njeriu. 

Nuk dua te zgjatem me shume, por me 3-4 llafe te dalesh kundra fese apo te fillosh me fjale si "shpikje" qe shpjegokan cdo gje rreth Fese qofte ne aspektin filozofik, qofte teologjik e qofte psikologjik, eshte po aq qesharake sa te thuash qe Jezusi po qeshte nderkohe qe dikush tjeter po vriteshe ne vendin e tij.

----------


## good devil

per ju besimtaret http://www.pitt.edu/~wbcurry/nietzsche.html  ... 

 :pa dhembe: 

p.s. Cyclotomic, di gje addressen ku e gjete kte, sa kam deshire ta lexoj ne anglisht

edhe un e kam lexuar Nietzschen (BGE)

----------


## Hyllien

Ti ket teme tashti e ke hapur kundra fese apo kundra Krishterimit se jane dy koncepte te ndryshme goxha.

Do isha kurioz te dija se car di ti rreth Nietzsches dhe krishterimit. Vetem nje fakt do te them une rreth Nietzsches, shkon nga te dya krahet familjar rreth 3 gjenerata mbrapa priferinjsh. Do te keshilloja te lexoje gjithashtu komentet e Jungut mbi Zarathustren. Nietzsche nuk eshte Antikrishti, per ate shpirti vdes perpara trupit, kjo per ate eshte nje benediksion i vertete, dhe kjo eshte kundra cdo lloj tradite fetare. Megjithate un siper perseri te dhashe nje kendveshtrim mbi te dhe Islamin dhe fene ne pergjithesi, dhe po te lexosh dhe shume komente te tjera, del qarte se cmendia e tij erdhi si pasoje e deklarimit te vdekjes se Zotit qe e tha ne ate menyra kaq profetike.


Edhe nje here po del kundra fese a kundra Krishterimit ?! ... se po qe e dyta duhet te japesh shkrime me te bindshme se ato profetike te Nietzsches, ose te pakten ti kuptosh e si rrjedhoje ti interpretosh ato.

Ato qe kam shkrujtur siper jane te nje prezantimi qe kam bere ne nje klase filozofie qe kam pasur per Nietzschen dhe ne nje seminar tjeter te klubit filozofik ne shkolle. Mund te gjesh referenca tek njerezit qe kam cituar atje dhe sidomos tek libri i Jungut mbi Zarathustren...qe eshte njeriu qe e ka kuptuar me mire ate njeri gjenial.

----------

